# not sure...



## 13350 (Apr 11, 2005)

I havent had a doctor officially diagnos if I have IBS or not but I think I have it. I'll have gas and dont realize it...does this happen to any one else?I have some cramping.I have to go to the bathroom alot too, and I miss alot of school because of these symptoms.Do you think this is IBS? I'm too afraid of being embarrassed because I've been embarrassed alot because of this, and I need some advice.


----------



## lxdreamerxl (Mar 8, 2005)

Well, whatever it is, IBS or not, something is wrong, and so you really need to go to a doctor to find out. Even if you feel embarrassed about it, you at least deserve to know what is wrong with you.


----------



## H. Lacey (Feb 17, 2005)

as GG said, if you haven't got IBS you've most likely got something wrong that you should get checked out if it's bugging you that much, it took me 5 years of excrusiating pain and discomfort to finally give in and consult a doctor, and i'm going to the hospital this July. if you are under 16 they are unlikely to do serious tests like a Colonscopy or anything like that.


----------



## 13350 (Apr 11, 2005)

Hmm.I been thinkin about it and I think my symptons are becuase of stress and an unhealthy diet. Thanks for your advice


----------

